# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Kagarasu-Maru Zukuri blades...

## Daniel Gentile

Got another question...

heat treating a kagarasu-Maru Zukuri katana:

I'm planin' on forging such a katana but have not much an Idea about the exact ht.  and one relatin' the mune:

1) The part of the mune which looks like a false edge: was it actually sharp or a real fals edge (for better penetrating armour a guess?)

2) was the edged part of the mune hardened as well (eg. while tsuchioki not  coated... similiar as doin' for a KEAN Boshi) or wasn't it?

3) does anybody knows where I can find some pictures of some real ones?


Thanks once more


Daniel

----------

